# 15 lb Jack Russell E Collar what are good trainers using?



## bass player (Dec 12, 2012)

My Jack is a very smart got game dog. I have helped train my water dogs. with some very important help from folks that  know how you can hurt a good dog with "shock collars".

I'm asking folks that have used e collars on small hunting dogs for training. What do ya'll recomend in a smaller training collar?

I'll be mainly squirrel hunting walking the woods, maybe tracking a deer.  obedience. 1/2 mile range? Teaching him not to get killed.
thanks


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 12, 2012)

Dogtra 280 NCP Platinum


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 12, 2012)

i need a new collar joe. thanks for the help


----------



## bass player (Dec 12, 2012)

Been looking at these..
1) Dogtra 300M (1dog),  302M.(2 dogs) If it works I'll be able to work him and my black lab with 1 transmo and a whistle around my neck. 800 yrd range=1/2 mile  
I have and used a Dogtra 1200 with Jazz my lab for years. it's just too big 3 1/4" x 2" weighs over 8 oz's. for Otis.

2) Dogtra iq 400 single dog 1/4 mile range but smaller receiver collar size. 

3)Tri-Tronics Sport Jr G3 ..1/4 mile not rechargeable 9 volt 

thanks for the input.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 13, 2012)

Spend the extra $50 and buy the 280....the iq series is for yappy subdivision terrorists...the 280 will give you the level of stim you need.  I HATE the 2 dog models...you have to be EXTRA careful that the transmitter is set on the proper collar or fido gets electrocuted for sitting calmly in the box...not good...also, I don't like the 280 and 300 series for labs...not enough juice IMO....the 1900 series would be perfect for your needs but the receiver on the collar would be a little big for your little guy.  The 280 has the smaller receiver size you want as well.  Word of caution, the TT sport jr is NOT waterproof..................ALL Dogtra's are....and the TT EATS batteries.  A good collar is worth the money spent in the long run, rather than having to buy cheaper units every couple of years.  I've owned everything from Innotek, Sport Dog, TT, and Dogtra and BY FAR prefer the Dogtras.


----------



## bass player (Dec 14, 2012)

Joe.
great info. Thanks. I have an a Dogtra 1200 NC. I've had for about 6 years. It's way too big for my Jack. It's also really hot. I marked with metallic pen the "safe area" between about 10 and 20 out of 100 on the dial. The receiver weighs 8.5 oz. it's 3 1/4"x 2" x 1 3/8" tall.
I haven't found all those specks on the 280 or 300 but I'm gonna call customer service with Dogtra and get that info before I order.
The best price I've found is on line at the dogtrastore.com The 280NPC Platinum is 196.00 free ship and the 282/ 2 dog is 280.00 at petstreetmall.com   . I unferstand about the 2 dog controller but not sure how much longer my old 1200 will last. 
Thanks again for your input.


----------

